# Motorhome site - Lake Garda



## Ditsy (Jul 31, 2016)

A super campsite to stay, when visiting Lake Garda, is Camping Mos, San Felice Del Bonaco, especially if, like us, you travel with your dog. The campsite is informal and very friendly, when we wanted to visit another island, Isola Del Garda, that does not allow dogs, the manager 'baby-sat' our dog, a collie. It is actually on the shore of the lake; we had a site right next to the small beach, it was heaven for our dog, as she could go for a swim which she loves. 

It is on the western side of the lake, which is picturesque, warm and in easy reach of Sirmione; a ferry port at Portese; Salo etc.


----------

